# Beretta 25th aniversery



## keystone (Dec 10, 2011)

I just got a beretta M9 25th Aniversery. The serial number is M9-25-xxxx, but a lot of the pictures online the serial numbers are M9-10-xxxx. I am wondering what is the differance?


----------



## keystone (Dec 10, 2011)

SAM_0926.jpg picture by 84keystone - Photobucket

SAM_0923.jpg picture by 84keystone - Photobucket


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I thought it was Beretta's 485th anniversary. You know, since 1526.
Oh, I just read your post more carefully. You are talking the *M9*. Nevermind. :smt1099



keystone said:


> I just got a beretta M9 25th Aniversery. The serial number is M9-25-xxxx, but a lot of the pictures online the serial numbers are M9-10-xxxx. I am wondering what is the differance?


----------

